# i5 750 Overclock... yes, another one of these lol



## grimoire2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, I am sure yall get i5 750 overclocking threads all the time but I always ask here before any other website so if ya dont mind... ill be *another one* of these if ya dont mind. Anyway, I currently have my processor set to default settings and hope to speed it up to around 3.4-3.6ghz but I am not sure of the proper way of doing it. I have read many, MANY guides but most are geared toward the 4.0ghz. I am aware they are intended more to give you an idea of what the certain stuff in the BIOS is but in terms of correct settings, I am incredibly in doubt and don't want to overvolt/undervolt things.

Here are my temperatures. I idle at 25C on average but generally hit 40C while gaming, and 50C while doing Prime95. My specs are in the signature below but a little crammed into the signature so if you cant translate one of the hardware then I can post it in a better format.

I would also like to point out, I have 1.65v ram because I was told to buy it for its higher voltage but I have not tampered with the settings in the BIOS nor the timings because I do not understand the concept behind both to do it right. Another issue is getting the 1600mhz to match the cpu overclock.

I guess I do not fully understand exactly why you would never choose a lower multiplier and higher mhz frequency instead of a higher multiplier and a lower frequency other than memory mhz compatability.

Sorry, I probably butchered every sentence but I am kinda tired so I apologize. Any help at all in regard to getting my cpu overclocked appropriately and ram to suit its speed would be greatly appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## grimoire2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry, I would re-edit my post but I waited too long. Basically ignore all that on top for the most part other than the temperatures and stuff. I want to try OC to 3.6 to 3.8ghz with TURBO turned off and just want some kind of verification if these volts and such are pretty accurate and trustworthy on this website.

*first one is 3.6ghz, second one is 3.8ghz

Base Frequency-----180mhz/190mhz
Turbo---------------no/no
System Idle Power---73W/75W
SystemPeak Power---175W/179W
BIOS Vcore----------1.251V/1.32V
CPU-Z VT idle-------1.256V/1.328V
CPU-Z VT load------1.208V/1.272V
CPU VTT------------1.101V/1.149V
PCH----------------1.81V/1.85V
RAM----------------1.51V/1.51V (possibly boost it up to 1.6V since my ram supports 1.65V)
Stable?-------------yes/yes


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I would set the multiplier to its recommended setting and do increments of 10mhz (fsb speed) reboot. If it post do it again till its 60mhz over stock then run prime for 2hrs, repeat till desired settings is reached. If it wont post you might have to use the jumper to reset your mobo. Some will reset automatically after about 30 seconds or so if the overclock is bad.

From there up your cpu volts by the next increment setting and continue again till something gives again. Be careful not to exceed manufacture limits. I would see where this gets you.

This is just general knowledge btw. Any overclock should follow this guideline. I believe greenbrucelee is the one i see posting this all the time so all props go to him for this info.


----------



## grimoire2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

hmm, yeah... i am not looking to overclock to something like 4ghz, i would be perfectly happy with 3.6ghz but now that i have tested via prime95 and burntest at 3.2ghz (20x160mhz) it seems that even runs too hot which boggles my mind. I shouldnt even be hitting 70c at all. my motherboard (ambiance?) runs 20c average at all times so how can my cpu be getting so hot. I did increments like you mentioned up to 3.6ghz and made sure i turned turbo off and I was getting up to 90c in burn test and immediately stopped it. my heatsink and fan should be more than sufficient to run 3.6ghz below 90c. I applied the thermal paste exactly as the AC5 said to do for the i5/i7 so I dont understand why my temps are so high. my case has great airflow as well.

thanks


----------



## grimoire2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

ok wow, i give up... cleaned off both the heatsink and the cpu with googone and then rubbing alchohol and reapplied thermal paste 4 times and every time still the same result. anything 3.2ghz and above results in 70-90c.i dont know if i should rma it or not. i doubt ill even be able to pass a 24 hour prime95. i guess i got a ****ty cpu. great.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

grimoire2008 said:


> ok wow, i give up... cleaned off both the heatsink and the cpu with googone and then rubbing alchohol and reapplied thermal paste 4 times and every time still the same result. anything 3.2ghz and above results in 70-90c.i dont know if i should rma it or not. i doubt ill even be able to pass a 24 hour prime95. i guess i got a ****ty cpu. great.


That heatsinc seems to be very small after seeing a picture of it. Doesnt look like much surface area compared to intels stock. Its just standing straight up instead. 

I would try ordering a new copper unit. Maybe a Zalman or something similar. I have an off brand 100% copper and at 3.75ghz i never go above 53c (E5200 btw 2.5 stock)

This would be my pick

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019


----------



## grimoire2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

hmm, well I will be RMA'ing both my cpu and the heatsink/fan. I had the feeling something was going to be wrong with my cpu when I took it out of the box and noticed paint chip marks and it just overheats like a mofo. 3.2ghz with turbo results in about 80-90c load and even higher for the split second before I shut down the program testing it.

hopefully newegg wont blame me for whoever decided to stab the processor with whatever it was they did.

now, will that zalmon fit in my ninehundred case?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Couldn't imagine why it wouldn't. You have a pretty wide case. Mine is actually an inch shorter and i am confident it would fit in mine with zero problems


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> I would set the multiplier to its recommended setting and do increments of 10mhz (fsb speed) reboot. If it post do it again till its 60mhz over stock then run prime for 2hrs, repeat till desired settings is reached. If it wont post you might have to use the jumper to reset your mobo. Some will reset automatically after about 30 seconds or so if the overclock is bad.
> 
> From there up your cpu volts by the next increment setting and continue again till something gives again. Be careful not to exceed manufacture limits. I would see where this gets you.
> 
> This is just general knowledge btw. Any overclock should follow this guideline. I believe greenbrucelee is the one i see posting this all the time so all props go to him for this info.


This but you only need to test for 1 hour when after each 60MHz increase.. Also set your ram to the manufacturers stated livel, i.e 1.65. When you get to an overclock your happy with yu need to stress test for 6 hours whilst monitoring the temps.



MonsterMiata said:


> That heatsinc seems to be very small after seeing a picture of it. Doesnt look like much surface area compared to intels stock. Its just standing straight up instead.
> 
> I would try ordering a new copper unit. Maybe a Zalman or something similar. I have an off brand 100% copper and at 3.75ghz i never go above 53c (E5200 btw 2.5 stock)
> 
> ...


Agreed



MonsterMiata said:


> Couldn't imagine why it wouldn't. You have a pretty wide case. Mine is actually an inch shorter and i am confident it would fit in mine with zero problems


You will have no issues fitting it so MonsterMiats advice is spot on.

With the i5 it is accepted that 80 degrees is your limit anything over that is bad. The lower the better.

remember when applying paste with an i5 it is the same as quad cpu so it it a line horizantally through the center of the cpu, when the heatsink makes contact with the cpu give it a little wiggle ot spread the paste out properly.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

grimoire2008 said:


> hmm, well I will be RMA'ing both my cpu and the heatsink/fan. I had the feeling something was going to be wrong with my cpu when I took it out of the box and noticed paint chip marks and it just overheats like a mofo. 3.2ghz with turbo results in about 80-90c load and even higher for the split second before I shut down the program testing it.
> 
> hopefully newegg wont blame me for whoever decided to stab the processor with whatever it was they did.
> 
> now, will that zalmon fit in my ninehundred case?


I doubt they will, Just don't inform them you installed it. They might blame you for the visual defect. That processor shouldn't come close to those temps in your case with decent airflow anyway, even with a stock cooler.

I hope you can get this all sorta out.


----------



## grimoire2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies. I havent been on much the past week so I am just now getting back to replying. I got my fanheatsink refunded and they are now shipping back a new cpu. Will I need a mount kit for the Zalmon cpufan linked above or will it come with it. I am getting mixed information as to whether or not the 1156 socket is included or if its only 775 and I need to buy the 3 dollar kit extra.

Also, I have an extra fan expansion slot for 120mm fans. Is there a good but not expensive fan I could buy to help airflow a bit.

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

grimoire2008 said:


> Hi, thanks for the replies. I havent been on much the past week so I am just now getting back to replying. I got my fanheatsink refunded and they are now shipping back a new cpu. Will I need a mount kit for the Zalmon cpufan linked above or will it come with it. I am getting mixed information as to whether or not the 1156 socket is included or if its only 775 and I need to buy the 3 dollar kit extra.
> 
> Also, I have an extra fan expansion slot for 120mm fans. Is there a good but not expensive fan I could buy to help airflow a bit.
> 
> Thanks


it'll tell you on the website where you ordered the heatsink if its 1156 compatible. you could put an exhaust fan expansion card in the expansion slot but you would be better of putting a real fan in the case to either blow air onto the cpu or exhaust it out.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

According to the egg you only need to buy the bracket separate if yours is older. The newer ones should come with it.


----------



## grimoire2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

ah, ok thanks... i knew it was compatiable like you said, but i didnt know what the * asterick was supposed to mean when it listed them nor did it specifically state it came with the bracket but ill trust you. 



> you could put an exhaust fan expansion card in the expansion slot but you would be better of putting a real fan in the case to either blow air onto the cpu or exhaust it out.


sorry, im not quite sure what you mean lol. im not sure what an exhaust fan expansion card is nor a real fan lol. there is a slot for a fan on the inner part of the front docking bay for the drives. Monstermiata said he had the 900 case i believe? maybe you might knwo how to explain which one im talking about.

thanks


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is a pic of my case. It represents the air intake and air exhaust.

I will draw on the pic to show it.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

grimoire2008 said:


> ah, ok thanks... i knew it was compatiable like you said, but i didnt know what the * asterick was supposed to mean when it listed them nor did it specifically state it came with the bracket but ill trust you.
> 
> 
> sorry, im not quite sure what you mean lol. im not sure what an exhaust fan expansion card is nor a real fan lol. there is a slot for a fan on the inner part of the front docking bay for the drives. Monstermiata said he had the 900 case i believe? maybe you might knwo how to explain which one im talking about.
> ...


Negative on owning a 900 case. I was cheap when i bought mine :grin: Didn't see the point in spending the extra bones when this had the right everything i was looking for. Look in my sig. I think its something everyone can agree that even rosewill can get right and i think they did. it looks nice and does not feel or look cheaply constructed.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

crucial09 said:


> Here is a pic of my case. It represents the air intake and air exhaust.
> 
> I will draw on the pic to show it.


Don't the 900's come with all the fans attached? Could have swore they did.


----------



## grimoire2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

haha thanks for that illustration crucial. oh monster for some reason i thought you said you had a 900 hmm.

well, theres this interior fan i meant thats near the bays that i believe is meant to also suck in air. im not talking about the 2 already in the front. i also do have the exhaust fan at the top already so im confused again lol.

Since I already have the exhaust fan at the top, are you saying I should add one of those extender things and add a 2nd fan like shown on that picture where it is X'd out? Could I put one there as well as where I boxed in green on this pic?

Also, which is better the zalmon from before or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118046

since it is newer and made for i5/i7.

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You said you had a spare expansion port for a fan this why I assumed you meant an expansion port exhaust card. This is an exhaust fan which screws into the expansion slot and helps take air out. 

By real fan fan I mean a real fan like the ones in your case. You can buy them as seperates and fit them.

Where you have drawn slot for fan that isn't an expasion slot (the expansion slots are at the back and are where your graphics cards come out of).

But that is an area where you can screw a fan (real fan) in.

you just put the fan facing the cpu, screw it in and plug it into the motherboard and psu


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

grimoire2008 said:


> haha thanks for that illustration crucial. oh monster for some reason i thought you said you had a 900 hmm.
> 
> well, theres this interior fan i meant thats near the bays that i believe is meant to also suck in air. im not talking about the 2 already in the front. i also do have the exhaust fan at the top already so im confused again lol.
> 
> ...


It looks like its slightly smaller surface area wise. Just cause you pay more for something doesn't mean its better. Lets wait for a second opinion but to me it looks smaller and the fan is only a hair bigger (10mm) so it isn't going to push to much more air through. Id stick to the first one if it were me.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

You can put one where I X'd out my picture.
I only did that because that is the radiator for my liquid cooling. They are also blowing air out as an exhaust.

That Zelman cooler should fit in your case fine.

Monstermiata I was only demonstrating the intake exhaust, not the fact that his case has attached fans already. Thanks for the information though.:wave:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

crucial09 said:


> You can put one where I X'd out my picture.
> I only did that because that is the radiator for my liquid cooling. They are also blowing air out as an exhaust.
> 
> That Zelman cooler should fit in your case fine.
> ...


I quoted the wrong thing. I was under the impression his case has no exhaust fan and he did not know where to put one. :laugh:


----------



## grimoire2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the help all of you!

In the end, I decided to get the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 and an extra 3-speed fan.

I could not fit the fan into the side panel because of the heatsink but I installed it in the front with a built in expansion which is ok since I already have 3 fans running in that general area already. Sofar running Prime95, I am maxing out full load at 60c @ 3.6ghz without the speed thing with single cores. Using intelburntest I get a maximum of 65-70c. So it is running so much better and I am glad I decided to RMA.

I have considered going higher such as 3.8ghz, but that would require some tampering with voltages etc since 3.6 did not require much to change. Only downside sofar is I can only run my 1600mhz ram at 1440mhz. Is that much of a difference?

Thanks


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Speed is not so much important as timings will be. what are the ram timings at?


----------

